# Part-bred Arabian critique.



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

This is my friend's mare Coco (have permission to post!) Would love to hear any feedback about her confo


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah, I'll give you a critique........WOW!

That is one nice mare. For me personally, the pasterns are just a tad upright, but other than that I wouldn't change a thing. Your friend should be complimented on the mare's condition - she is fitted out perfectly...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

She is a lovely mare. I took the pictures today at the state Arabian Championships here in Perth. She took out champion part-bred mare over 4 and qualified for nationals. She also got the champion part-bred mare ridden. So understandably, they are fairly pleased with her  I wanted the critique because I wanted to compare what everyone pointed out with what I think


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice!
I agree, the only thing that could be a tad better is the slope of the shoulder and consequently pastern. Very typey! so what's the"other half"?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

her arab side is Polish? she' gorgeous! I , too, was wondering what is her other part.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

She IS very lovely and in impeccable condition, good for them on the results!

For me her pasterns are short and her loin/back is long, I would also like to see a longer neck.
But otherwise I love her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Her other half is Australian Riding Pony IIRC. Am finding out about what type her Arabian side is


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Her pedigree for those that are interested:

Sharbolane Coco Chanel Part-bred Arab


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

looooove to see a pic of her sire....lots of german breeding in there, quite a few of the greats. 
He's mainly Crabbet, with a good portion of Egyptian and Russian, some polish and Spanish also. Interesting pedigree.


----------



## CoconutCruncher (Nov 10, 2013)

Sire winning Champion Gelding at a Royal Show in 2011


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Interesting tail cut. I've never see that on a HA/PB before. Is that more common in Australia?
She looks tall for her breeding.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yogiwick said:


> Interesting tail cut. I've never see that on a HA/PB before. Is that more common in Australia?
> She looks tall for her breeding.


She is 14.3hh

Her tail is actually a false tail. She is mainly used as a show hack, which is basically a competition for how pretty the horse is under saddle, and how well trained and responsive they are, as well as how well the rider rides them. So because she competed in other classes over the two day show, she had her false tail in for the in-hand classes. However, looking at the pictures of other horses are the same show, I would say yes, it is fairly common in Australia 

All the part-breds that I saw were shown plaited in the in-hand classes, so I assume that is the norm. I know the pures were shown "natural" though


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Heh she looks much taller!

So her natural tail is longer and not banged? I see her dads tail is the same.

Here in the US tails are long and not braided. My trainer shows sport horse in hand and while they are more clean cut and have braids in the mane tails are still natural. Interesting.

She is lovely regardless


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Now, don't quote me on this because I have never prepped a tail. However, that is false tail and natural tail together. The falsie is braided in to the center, just under the dock. Her natural tail is banged to the same length as the false tail so you can't see that there are effectively two different tails in there.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

CoconutCruncher said:


> Sire winning Champion Gelding at a Royal Show in 2011


 He would do great in Sport horse in hand here. I read he was 
gelded. By looking at his daughter, he sires better than himself. She definitely got the typey face from the El Shaklan side of the pedigree. 
I bet he'd be nice " undressed" and not posing...


----------

